

Ask HN: How to increase reading speed - solomatov

What are the best way to increase reading speeds. I am reading at about 300 words per minute rate which I find unsatisfactory.
======
user_235711
What is the reason you are concerned with reading fast? Maybe it's just me,
but I think that comprehending what is read is far more important than
finishing reading quickly.

~~~
solomatov
I want to read more faster, want to read more articles more books in the same
amount of time. I currently have not very good speed about 200-300 words per
minutes (however, English isn't my native language).

